# Benchmark Information E/M



## Catherine. (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find E/M benchmarks for orthopaedic surgeons? Are there any other resources available besides the MGMA?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 20, 2008)

The American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons provides education and practice management services for orthopaedic surgeons and allied health professionals.


----------



## nlynch (Mar 28, 2008)

https://catalog.ama-assn.org/Catalog/cpt/cpt_search.jsp?locality=PA


This website has a lot of info!


----------

